# ecu p0605 about to replace ecu



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

joey2400 said:


> gday fellow cruze owners..my name is joey victoria..im here in australia..my 2010 1.8 auto ecu decided to die.wit code p0605 that wont go away triederasing it many times but seems no luck..my option are to take it to the dealership which will cost me an arm and a leg.or get a used one from wreckers and install it myself..i know it will not work straight away..now if i have a scanntool to marry it on my car..Has anyone come accross of doing this and successfull...thanks heaps



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

In some cases, "flashing" the PCM with an updated software can fix this DTC. You will need access to make & model specific information such as Technical Service Bulletins (TSBs). 

If there are no PCM flash updates, the next step would be to check some wiring. Inspect and check for proper voltage and ground to the PCM and throughout the associated circuits. If there are problems with them, repair and retest. If the wiring checks out OK, the next step is to replace the PCM, which is the most likely repair for this code. 

This is generally not a "do-it-yourself" task, although in some cases it may be. We strongly recommend you have a qualified repair shop / technician do the work, one that has the capability to reprogram the new PCM. Installing the new PCM may involve using special tools to program the vehicle's VIN (vehicle identification number) and/or anti-theft information (PATS, etc.). 

As an alternative to replacing the PCM, some specialized shops may actually be able to repair the PCM. That may involve removing the PCM, shipping it off to them for repair, and re-installing it. That's not always an option for daily drivers. 

NOTE: This repair may be covered under the emissions warranty so be sure to check with your dealer as this may be covered beyond the bumper-to-bumper or powertrain warranty period.


Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0605


As this is a repair related post, I am moving it to the appropriate forum.

:moved:


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

joey2400 said:


> gday fellow cruze owners..my name is joey victoria..im here in australia..my 2010 1.8 auto ecu decided to die.wit code p0605 that wont go away triederasing it many times but seems no luck..my option are to take it to the dealership which will cost me an arm and a leg.or get a used one from wreckers and install it myself..i know it will not work straight away..now if i have a scanntool to marry it on my car..Has anyone come accross of doing this and successfull...thanks heaps


I have only ever seen P0605 once in my life. It was on a Z06 corvette and all of the output circuits so to speak( fuel pump, injectors, etc. ) were dead. Required replacing the ecu and having it programmed. 

I did replace an ecu in an old Malibu where the cam sensor circuit failed. Ended up getting a refurbished unit from the local parts store and then towed it to the dealer to have programmed.


----------

